# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Καφές

## slaine

Σε πολλές χώρες του κόσμου, 80% έως και 90% του πληθυσμού, πίνει καφέ κάθε μέρα. Ο κανονικός καφές παρασκευάζεται από τους καρπούς του δένδρου Coffea και διακρίνεται κυρίως σε δύο είδη, τον αραβικό καφέ (Coffea arabica) και τον καφέ από χώρες της λατινικής Αμερικής (Caffea robusta). Τα είδη αυτά αντιπροσωπεύουν το 99% της παγκόσμιας παραγωγής.

Η καφεΐνη μπορεί επίσης να κατασκευαστεί με χημική σύνθεση και χρησιμοποιείται ως προσθετικό σε τρόφιμα, ροφήματα, ποτά και αναψυκτικά. Ο καφές, το τσάι, η σοκολάτα, το κακάο και πολλά αναψυκτικά (κόκα-κόλα, πέψι-κόλα και άλλα) περιέχουν καφεΐνη.

Η καφεΐνη χρησιμοποιείται και καταναλώνεται ευρέως. Σε πολλά φάρμακα που αγοράζονται χωρίς συνταγή, υπάρχει καφεΐνη. Περιέχεται σε φάρμακα που χρησιμοποιούνται για την καταπολέμηση του πόνου (αναλγητικά), κατασταλτικά της όρεξης και σε φάρμακα εναντίον του κρυολογήματος.

Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα στο εμπόριο τρόφιμα, ποτά και ροφήματα τα οποία ενώ κανονικά περιέχουν καφεΐνη, αυτή αφαιρείται με ειδική χημική επεξεργασία (decaffeination).

Ένα συνηθισμένο φλιτζάνι των πιο κάτω ροφημάτων περιέχει:

* Καφές φίλτρου: 80 έως 115 mg καφεΐνη
* Στιγμιαίος καφές: 65 mg καφεΐνη
* Μαύρο τσάι: 40 έως 60 mg καφεΐνη
* Κακάο: 4 mg καφεΐνη
* Κουτάκι αναψυκτικού (τύπου κόκα-κόλα): 35 έως 60 mg καφεΐνη

*Αλήθειες για την καφεΐνη:*

* Η καφεΐνη του καφέ, το κύριο δραστικό συστατικό του δρα ως διεγερτική ουσία του κεντρικού νευρικού συστήματος αυξάνοντας τα επίπεδα της ντοπαμίνης. Η ντοπαμίνη είναι ένα νευροδιαβιβαστής που δραστηριοποιεί το κέντρο ευχαρίστησης του εγκεφάλου.

* Σε μέτριες δόσεις βελτιώνει τη μνήμη.

* Έχει διουρητική ιδιότητα. Λόγω αυξημένης διούρησης μπορεί να προκαλεί αφυδάτωση. Για το λόγο αυτό όσοι πίνουν ροφήματα ή ποτά με ψηλές συγκεντρώσεις καφεΐνης θα πρέπει να παίρνουν και άφθονο νερό.

* Επίσης η καφεΐνη μπορεί να προκαλεί μείωση της όρεξης.

* Η καφεΐνη μετά από την εισδοχή της στο πεπτικό σύστημα απορροφάται και διανέμεται στον οργανισμό πολύ γρήγορα. Αφού εισέλθει και δράσει σε διάφορα όργανα, δεν παραμένει ούτε αποθηκεύεται στον οργανισμό αλλά αποβάλλεται μετά από μερικές ώρες.

* Κάθε άτομο έχει διαφορετική ευαισθησία στην ποσότητα που χρειάζεται για να προκαλέσει θετικά αποτελέσματα στην αρχή και στη συνέχεια να δημιουργήσει ανεπιθύμητες παρενέργειες.

* Η καφεΐνη χρησιμοποιείται για θεραπεία διαφόρων ειδών πονοκεφάλων, της ημικρανίας και των πονοκεφάλων τάσης ενώ οι ψηλές δόσεις καφεΐνης πιθανόν να έχουν αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα και να προκαλούν πονοκέφαλο.

* Ανακουφίζει για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα από την κούραση και τη νύστα.

* Ψηλές δόσεις είναι δυνατόν να προκαλεί παροδικά αύξηση της αρτηριακής πίεσης, κινδύνου αρρυθμιών, ταχυκαρδία, υπερβολική διούρηση, ναυτία και εμετούς, εντερικές διαταραχές, νευρικότητα και ανησυχία, άγχος και αγωνία, κατάθλιψη, τρεμούλιασμα και αϋπνία.

* Ο καφές αυξάνει την αποβολή ασβεστίου δια μέσου των ούρων. Ο κίνδυνος σχηματισμού πέτρας στους νεφρούς αυξάνεται λόγω λήψης καφεΐνης.

* Η καφεΐνη προκαλεί εθισμό. Όταν σταματήσει κάποιος να πίνει καφέ, μπορεί να παρουσιάσει πονοκέφαλο, ευερεθιστικότητα και νευρικότητα. Για τους λόγους αυτούς, εάν κάποιος θέλει να σταματήσει να πίνει καφέ, θα πρέπει να το κάνει σταδιακά.

* Οι γυναίκες που είναι έγκυες, όταν πίνουν ψηλές ποσότητες καφέ, έχουν αυξημένο κίνδυνο να χάσουν το παιδί τους.

* Ο καφές μπορεί να έχει προστατευτικές επιδράσεις στο συκώτι. Άτομα που κινδυνεύουν από ασθένειες του ήπατος, είναι δυνατό να επωφελούνται από την κατανάλωση καφέ και άλλων ποτών που περιέχουν καφεΐνη.

* Η καφεΐνη μπορεί να αυξάνει την αρτηριακή πίεση και να προκαλεί την απελευθέρωση ορμονών που έχουν σχέση με το στρες. Ασθενείς οι οποίοι πάσχουν από νοσήματα τα οποία μπορούν να επιδεινωθούν από το στρες, όπως για παράδειγμα οι καρδιακοί με στεφανιαία νόσο και οι διαβητικοί, θα πρέπει να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί στην κατανάλωση καφεΐνης.

* Επίσης ασθενείς που πάσχουν από ψυχολογικά προβλήματα όπως το σύνδρομο του μετατραυματικού στρες ή καταστάσεις που συνοδεύονται από κοινωνικό άγχος, πιθανόν να έχουν επιδείνωση του προβλήματός τους μετά από κατανάλωση καφέ. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για ασθενείς με ψυχικές διαταραχές που επιδεινώνονται από το στρες.

*Σε ποιους δεν συνιστάται ο καφές;*

* Η μέτρια χρήση της καφεΐνης δεν έχει αρνητικές επιπτώσεις στη υγεία.

* Στα παιδιά η καφεΐνη είναι καλό να αποφεύγεται διότι έχει ανορεξιογόνο δράση, προκαλεί υπερκινητικότητα και δεν έχει κάποια θρεπτική ιδιότητα για το παιδί

* Στις έγκυες γυναίκες

* Σε άτομα με στεφανιαία νόσο και με έλκος στο στομάχι

* Προσοχή στην αλληλεπίδραση με άλλα φάρμακα 

*Ο καφές με γάλα είναι πιο ελαφρύς;*
Κι όμως, ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Ο καφές χωρίς γάλα είναι πιο ελαφρύς, αφού το γάλα είναι αυτό που κάνει τον καφέ «βαρύ». Η ένωση της καφεΐνης με την καζεΐνη (πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος) δημιουργεί συσσωματώματα (αδιάλυτους θρόμβους), τα οποία είναι δύσπεπτα και δεν διασπώνται εύκολα από τα γαστρικά υγρά. Παρ όλα αυτά, το πόσο βαρύς είναι ένας καφές με γάλα, εξαρτάται και από την ευαισθησία του καθενός.

*Να πιω ένα δυνατό καφέ για να ξεμεθύσω;*
Ο καφές δεν μπορεί να καταπολεμήσει τη μέθη. Μόνο ο χρόνος βοηθάει. Το συκώτι μεταβολίζει το αλκοόλ με ένα ρυθμό 4-12 γρ. την ώρα. Μόνο, λοιπόν, όταν το συκώτι καθαρίσει και το τελευταίο υπόλειμμα αλκοόλ από το αίμα σας θα έχετε ξεμεθύσει. Εκείνο που κάνει ο καφές σε κάποιο μεθυσμένο είναι να το διατηρήσει πιο ξύπνιο. Οι διαταραχές που προκαλεί το υπερβολικό αλκοόλ στις νοητικές ικανότητες δεν αλλοιώνονται από την καφεΐνη.

Επίσης να γνωρίζουμε ότι η λήψη μέχρι 3 φλιτζανιών καφέ ημερησίως, μπορεί να έχει ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα στην υγεία του ανθρώπου, ενώ οι μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες έχουν σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στην ψυχική και σωματική κατάστασης του ατόμου.

σχετικά με την καφεΐνη:
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...t=%EA%E1%F6%E5
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...t=%EA%E1%F6%E5
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...t=%EA%E1%F6%E5

----------


## peris

:03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   πολυ καλο νικο

----------


## Muscleboss

ό,τι είπε ο περι  :03. Thumb up:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

και να φανταστείς δεν πίνω καφέ τον σιχαίνομαι!!!  :02. Puke:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Ωραιο το αρθρο Νικο καλη δουλεια  :03. Clap:   :01. Smile:  
Γιατι οταν καποιος ομως μεθυσει παρα πολυ και τον παμε στο νοσοκομειο του κανουν ενεσεις καφεινης ενω απο οτι λες δεν "ξεμεθαει"?

----------


## slaine

για 2 λόγους:

1 δεν ξέρουν τα πάντα οι γιατροί, κάνουν λάθη

2 όταν πάνε στο νοσοκομείο συνήθως είναι σε φάση που είναι ψιλοτέζα (χρίστο που είσαι?   :01. Razz:  ) και η καφείνη βοηθάει το νευρικό και συνέρχονται απο τη φάση "κωμα". αυτό δηλαδή που έγραψα 



> Εκείνο που κάνει ο καφές σε κάποιο μεθυσμένο είναι να το διατηρήσει πιο ξύπνιο.

----------


## tezaman

Έλα Νίκο 8) 

Νομίζω έχει απαγορευτεί η ένεση καφεΐνης  :01. Shifty:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

> Έλα Νίκο 8) 
> 
> Νομίζω έχει απαγορευτεί η ένεση καφεΐνης


Μπααααα...εδω στα μεροι μας την κανουν ακομα  :02. Chinese:

----------


## Gasturb

> * Σε μέτριες δόσεις βελτιώνει τη μνήμη.


καφές => νευρικό σύστημα => μνήμη




> * Έχει διουρητική ιδιότητα.


όπως κ το αλκοολ οποτε για μείωση του hangover οχι καφέ μετά απο το μεθύσι




> * Επίσης η καφεΐνη μπορεί να προκαλεί μείωση της όρεξης.


όχι 'μπορεί' 




> * Η καφεΐνη χρησιμοποιείται για θεραπεία διαφόρων ειδών πονοκεφάλων, της ημικρανίας και των πονοκεφάλων


Μισή άλήθεια. Απο μόνη της δεν κάνει τίποτα απλα αν συνδιαστεί με πχ depon ασπιρίνη ενισχύει την δράση αυτών όπως πχ depon extra




> * Ανακουφίζει για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα από την κούραση και τη νύστα.


just an illusion




> * Η καφεΐνη προκαλεί εθισμό. Όταν σταματήσει κάποιος να πίνει καφέ, μπορεί να παρουσιάσει πονοκέφαλο, ευερεθιστικότητα και νευρικότητα. Για τους λόγους αυτούς, εάν κάποιος θέλει να σταματήσει να πίνει καφέ, θα πρέπει να το κάνει σταδιακά.


Υπερβολικό..




> * Οι γυναίκες που είναι έγκυες, όταν πίνουν ψηλές ποσότητες καφέ, έχουν αυξημένο κίνδυνο να χάσουν το παιδί τους.


Ξεφεύγουμε κατα πολύ απο το bodybuilding




> Κι όμως, ισχύει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Ο καφές χωρίς γάλα είναι πιο ελαφρύς, αφού το γάλα είναι αυτό που κάνει τον καφέ «βαρύ». Η ένωση της καφεΐνης με την καζεΐνη (πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος) δημιουργεί συσσωματώματα (αδιάλυτους θρόμβους), τα οποία είναι δύσπεπτα και δεν διασπώνται εύκολα από τα γαστρικά υγρά. Παρ όλα αυτά, το πόσο βαρύς είναι ένας καφές με γάλα, εξαρτάται και από την ευαισθησία του καθενός.


Με παρελθόν στα γαστρικά υγρά.. διαφωνώ στο παραπάνω. Όποιος έχει πρόβλημα με έλκος (ευτυχώς θεραπεύεται) κ πιει πχ frappe χωρίς γάλα να ειναι έτοιμος για το πλησιέστερο νοσοκομείο 




> Επίσης να γνωρίζουμε ότι η λήψη μέχρι 3 φλιτζανιών καφέ ημερησίως, μπορεί να έχει ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα στην υγεία του ανθρώπου,


Συμφωνώ στα 2. Απο το 3 αρχίζει η πτώση..

----------


## slaine

*Ο καφές πιθανόν να προστατεύει από τον καρκίνο του στόματος, του φάρυγγα και του οισοφάγου*

Η κατανάλωση καφέ συσχετίζεται με χαμηλότερο κίνδυνο προσβολής από καρκίνο του στόματος, του φάρυγγα και του οισοφάγου ακόμη και στις ομάδες πληθυσμού που έχουν ψηλό κίνδυνο προσβολής από τους εν λόγω καρκίνους. 

Σε μια προοδευτική έρευνα που άρχισε το 1990, Ιάπωνες ερευνητές εξέτασαν την επίδραση που είχε η κατανάλωση καφέ στον κίνδυνο προσβολής από καρκίνο. Συμμετείχαν συνολικά 38.679 άτομα ηλικίας από 40 έως 64 ετών τα οποία δεν είχαν προηγούμενο ιστορικό καρκίνου.

Οι συμμετέχοντες συμπλήρωσαν αρχικά το 1990, ερωτηματολόγιο σχετικά με την κατανάλωση καφέ που είχαν συνήθως. Η διάρκεια παρακολούθησης των ατόμων αυτών ήταν κατά μέσο όρο σχεδόν 14 χρόνια.

Κατά τη διάρκεια της έρευνας καταγράφηκαν 157 περιπτώσεις καρκίνων του στόματος, του φάρυγγα και του οισοφάγου. Η ανάλυση των στοιχείων που αφορούσαν στην κατανάλωση καφέ και του κινδύνου προσβολής από τους εν λόγω καρκίνους έδειξε ότι *με την αύξηση των φλιτζανιών καφέ που έπιναν οι συμμετέχοντες μειωνόταν ο κίνδυνος για καρκίνο*.    

*Οι άνθρωποι που έπιναν ένα ή περισσότερα φλιτζάνια καφέ την ημέρα είχαν 50% χαμηλότερο κίνδυνο να προσβληθούν από καρκίνο του στόματος, του φάρυγγα και του οισοφάγου σε σύγκριση με τους ανθρώπους που δεν έπιναν καθόλου καφέ*.  

*Ο ευεργετικός συσχετισμός ίσχυε τόσο για τους άνδρες όσο και για τις γυναίκες όπως επίσης για όσους έπιναν ή δεν έπιναν αλκοολούχα ποτά και κάπνιζαν ή δεν κάπνιζαν* στην έναρξη της έρευνας. Αυτό δείχνει ότι οι πιθανές προστατευτικές δράσεις του καφέ υπάρχουν τόσο για τις ομάδες χαμηλού κινδύνου προσβολής από τους καρκίνους αυτούς όσο και για τις ομάδες ψηλού κινδύνου.

Στην Ιαπωνία ο αριθμός των ανδρών που προσβάλλονται από καρκίνο του οισοφάγου είναι σχετικά ψηλός. Επίσης η κατανάλωση καφέ στη χώρα αυτή είναι μεγάλη.

Η κατανάλωση αλκοόλ και το κάπνισμα θεωρούνται ως παράγοντες που αυξάνουν τον κίνδυνο προσβολής από καρκίνους του άνω μέρους του πεπτικού σωλήνα. Για το λόγο αυτό και για σκοπούς πρόληψης συστήνεται η αποφυγή καπνίσματος και κατανάλωσης αλκοόλ.

Ωστόσο οι Ιάπωνες ερευνητές εκπλάγηκαν από την ουσιαστική μείωση των καρκίνων αυτών που βρέθηκε να σχετίζεται με την κατανάλωση καφέ ακόμη και στις ομάδες ψηλού κινδύνου. 

Πρόκειται για μια από τις λίγες έρευνες που εξέτασαν προοδευτικά τη σχέση καφέ και καρκίνου του άνω πεπτικού συστήματος σε μεγάλο αριθμό ανθρώπων. *Υπάρχουν και άλλα ερευνητικά στοιχεία που τεκμηριώνουν την προστατευτική δράση του καφέ εναντίον των εν λόγω καρκίνων* αλλά από λιγότερο ισχυρές έρευνες.

Για τους λόγους αυτούς οι ερευνητές δηλώνουν ότι ο καφές θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί ένα παράγοντα πρόληψης εναντίον των καρκίνων του στόματος, του φάρυγγα και του οισοφάγου.

Βιβλιογραφία: 

Coffee Consumption and the Risk of Oral, Pharyngeal, and Esophageal Cancers in Japan: The Miyagi Cohort Study ,  American Journal of Epidemiology 2008;168(12):1425-1432, 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2008. 

National Cancer Institute  

International Agency for Research on Cancer

----------


## yannis88

Γυναίκα καφεεε

----------


## eri_87

Εεε... Είχα μια απορία για τον καφέ και αφού υπάρχει το τοπικ, είπα να το "ξεθάψω"!
Από καφέδες, ξέρω ότι ο νες, ο φραπέ, ο ελληνικός, ο εσπρέσο κ ο φίλτρου είναι χωρίς θερμίδες (σκέτοι εννοείται). 
Αλλά μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί γίνεται με τον φίλτρου που έχει γεύσεις?

----------


## Eddie

Καλα εκανες και το ξεθαψες!!

Εχω και γω ομως μια απορια!Ξερει καποιος να μας πει συγκεκριμενες ποσοτητες καφεινης ανα γρ η κουταλακι παρασκευασμενου καφε?Δλδ εγω πινω φρεντο με 2-2.5 κουταλακια καφε.Ποσο καφεινη περιπου περιεχει?

----------


## eri_87

> Εχω και γω ομως μια απορια!Ξερει καποιος να μας πει συγκεκριμενες ποσοτητες καφεινης ανα γρ η κουταλακι παρασκευασμενου καφε?Δλδ εγω πινω φρεντο με 2-2.5 κουταλακια καφε.Ποσο καφεινη περιπου περιεχει?


Χωρίς να ψάξω ιδιαίτερα, βρήκα αυτό:

*Περιεκτικότητα σε καφεΐνη:*
Καφές φίλτρου 150 ml περιέχει καφεΐνη  60-100 mg 
Espresso φλιτζάνι των 150 ml περιέχει καφεΐνη  90 mg 
Decaffeinate 150 ml περιέχει καφεΐνη 2-4 mg
Φλιτζάνι τσάι των 150 ml περιέχει καφεΐνη 30-100 mg 
Κακάο φλιτζάνι των 150 ml περιέχει καφεΐνη 30-60 mg 
Ποτό κόλας 250 ml περιέχει καφεΐνη 35 mg 
Ενεργειακό ποτό 250 ml περιέχει καφεΐνη 80 mg 
Σοκολάτα 30 γραμ. περιέχει καφεΐνη 20-60 mg 

Ίσως γράφει κάτι κ στο κουτί του καφέ που παίρνεις...

----------


## giannaras2

παιδες ο καφες λιτουργει και ως λιποδιαλιτης?

----------


## -beba-

> παιδες ο καφες λιτουργει και ως λιποδιαλιτης?


Δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότεροι λιποδιαλυτες περιεχουν καφεινη.

----------


## Eddie

> Χωρίς να ψάξω ιδιαίτερα, βρήκα αυτό:
> 
> 
> Ίσως γράφει κάτι κ στο κουτί του καφέ που παίρνεις...


Ελα που δε γραφει..

Οπως και να χει tnx :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannaras2

> Δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο ότι οι περισσότεροι λιποδιαλυτες περιεχουν καφεινη.


γιαυτο ρωταω.. :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## stamthedrum

Η καφεΐνη έχει κάποιες λιποδιαλυτικές/θερμογενετικές ιδιότητες, κυρίως όμως αυτό που κάνει είναι να μας δίνει "νεύρο" στην προπόνηση, οπότε έμμεσα καίμε περισσότερες θερμίδες. Επίσης, είναι διουρητική.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*Καφεΐνη* 

Μια άλλη δράση της είναι, η μείωση της όρεξης για φαγητό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## leftis

Είμαι 16 και πρόσφατα άρχισα να πίνω καθημερινά φραππέ με πολύ γάλα χωρίς ζάχαρη και με βοηθάει πολύ από άποψη ενέργειας. Λέτε να το σταματήσω και να πάρω κανα stress-b comeplex ON?

----------


## leftis

Καμιά συμβουλή?

----------


## the_mechanic

Το ειδος του καφε που χρησιμοποιειται για τον φραπε ειναι πολυ περιεργο απ οτι γνωριζω κ οχι τελειως καθαρο αφου περναει απο χημικη επεξεργασια.Θα σου προτεινα η ελληνικο η εσπρεσο που ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας καφεδες

----------


## TToni Shark

Πολύ καλό μπράβο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Jumaru

> Το ειδος του καφε που χρησιμοποιειται για τον φραπε ειναι πολυ περιεργο απ οτι γνωριζω κ οχι τελειως καθαρο αφου περναει απο χημικη επεξεργασια.Θα σου προτεινα η ελληνικο η εσπρεσο που ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας καφεδες



Εσπρέσο και μετά γαλλικός. 
Τα άλλα ξεχάστε τα καλύτερα. Τον φραπέ διαγράψτε τον , φτιάχνεται απο παράγωγο του εσπρέσο, (κυρίως ξύλα ούτε κάν κόκκοι καφέ) δια μέσω ψεκασμού με χημικά (περιέχει και σιλικόνη) ώστε να γίνει η κρυστάλλωση. Όταν αφήνετε στον ήλιο τη φράπα δεν αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ γιατί το καλαμάκι κολάει στον αφρό πάνω λες και έχει το ποτήρι κόλλα uhu?

----------


## sofos

> Εσπρέσο και μετά γαλλικός. 
> Τα άλλα ξεχάστε τα καλύτερα. Τον φραπέ διαγράψτε τον , φτιάχνεται απο παράγωγο του εσπρέσο, (κυρίως ξύλα ούτε κάν κόκκοι καφέ) δια μέσω ψεκασμού με χημικά (περιέχει και σιλικόνη) ώστε να γίνει η κρυστάλλωση. Όταν αφήνετε στον ήλιο τη φράπα δεν αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ γιατί το καλαμάκι κολάει στον αφρό πάνω λες και έχει το ποτήρι κόλλα uhu?


καλα λες σ αυτο,το χω παρατηρησει παρα πολλες φορες  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## DrNio

Μετά το φαγητό δεν συνηθίζω ούτε να τρώω ούτε να πίνω διάφορα(τσιμπολογήματα όπως τα λέω εγώ).Αν όμως θέλω να δώσω τόνωση στον οργανισμό μου,ενας καφές γαλλικός αρωματικός χωρίς ζάχαρη-γάλα αποτελεί "cheat meal"?Ο καφές-όπως τον ανέφερα- θεωρείται "snack" οπότε πρέπει να καταναλωθεί μετά απο 3 ώρες π.χ. ενός γεύματος ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?Επειδή είμαι σε φάση γράμμωσης και θέλω να προσέξω την διατροφή μου,γι αυτο ρωτάω.Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

----------


## gym

> Μετά το φαγητό δεν συνηθίζω ούτε να τρώω ούτε να πίνω διάφορα(τσιμπολογήματα όπως τα λέω εγώ).Αν όμως θέλω να δώσω τόνωση στον οργανισμό μου,ενας καφές γαλλικός αρωματικός χωρίς ζάχαρη-γάλα αποτελεί "cheat meal"?Ο καφές-όπως τον ανέφερα- θεωρείται "snack" οπότε πρέπει να καταναλωθεί μετά απο 3 ώρες π.χ. ενός γεύματος ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?Επειδή είμαι σε φάση γράμμωσης και θέλω να προσέξω την διατροφή μου,γι αυτο ρωτάω.Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.


ο καφες ακομα και σε αγωνιστικη περιοδο αθλητων επιτρεπεται ...αλλα ποτε δεν κανεις καταχρηση σε οτιδηποτε...για τους αρωματικους δεν γνωριζω...πιες εναν γαλλικο η εναν ελληνικο...το καλυτερο...

----------


## Chris92

παιδια εχω μια βδομαδα που αντικατεστησα τον καφε με πρασινο τσαι(οχι lipton αλλα φυσικο) και δεν μπορω να πω οτι αισθανομαι κουραση περισσοτερη απο οταν επινα,ουτε οτι ειχα προβλημα στο να κοψω τον καφε! Ισα ισα που με το πρασινο τσαι παω πολυ πιο πολλες φορες τουαλετα! Γενικα ηταν πιστευω μια πολυ καλη αλαγη

----------


## DrNio

Γαλλικό-αρωματικό έχω.Για να θέσω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένα το ερώτημα μου:30 λεπτά με 1 ώρα μετά το μεσημεριανό πειράζει να πιεις έναν τέτοιο καφέ?(τότε μου έρχεται νύστα συνήθως)Μετά το 2ωρο δεν τίθεται θέμα,δεν είμαι τόσο αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου,δεν υπάρχει και λόγος.

Προς το παρών πάω να τον φτιάξω,αλλά όποιος ξέρει ας απαντήσει,να γνωρίζουμε για το μέλλον.χεχε.

----------


## eri_87

> Γαλλικό-αρωματικό έχω.Για να θέσω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένα το ερώτημα μου:30 λεπτά με 1 ώρα μετά το μεσημεριανό πειράζει να πιεις έναν τέτοιο καφέ?(τότε μου έρχεται νύστα συνήθως)Μετά το 2ωρο δεν τίθεται θέμα,δεν είμαι τόσο αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου,δεν υπάρχει και λόγος.
> 
> Προς το παρών πάω να τον φτιάξω,αλλά όποιος ξέρει ας απαντήσει,να γνωρίζουμε για το μέλλον.χεχε.


Νομίζω είναι ΟΚ αυτό που περιγράφεις.... :01. Wink:  Και ο καφές φίλτρου με άρωμα δεν έχει επιπλέον θερμίδες, μην ανησυχείς! Πίνε άφοβα... Μοσχοβολάει πάντως ο άτιμος!  :01. Razz:

----------


## DrNio

> Νομίζω είναι ΟΚ αυτό που περιγράφεις.... Και ο καφές φίλτρου με άρωμα δεν έχει επιπλέον θερμίδες, μην ανησυχείς! Πίνε άφοβα... Μοσχοβολάει πάντως ο άτιμος!


Είναι απίθανος καφές.Μάλιστα αυτός που έχω είναι συνδιασμός βανίλια-σοκολάτα,για extra άρωμα.GOD!!! :01. Mr. Green: 

χαιρετίσματα στην Άρτα

----------


## the_mechanic

Εχω σταματησει τον καφε εδω κ περιπου 1 βδομαδα καθως κ δ χρησιμοποιω πια καποιο αλλο σκευασμα που να περιεχει καφεινη.Ολον αυτον τον καιρο αισθανομαι μια κοπωση ακομα κ μετα τον υπνο κ δεν εχω την προηγουμενη ορεξη που ειχα για gym.Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να παιρνω τις τσιτες που επαιρνα με τν καφεινη πριν τη σταματησω,φυσιολογικα κ χωρις σκευασματα?

----------


## eri_87

> Εχω σταματησει τον καφε εδω κ περιπου 1 βδομαδα καθως κ δ χρησιμοποιω πια καποιο αλλο σκευασμα που να περιεχει καφεινη.Ολον αυτον τον καιρο αισθανομαι μια κοπωση ακομα κ μετα τον υπνο κ δεν εχω την προηγουμενη ορεξη που ειχα για gym.Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να παιρνω τις τσιτες που επαιρνα με τν καφεινη πριν τη σταματησω,φυσιολογικα κ χωρις σκευασματα?


Αν δοκίμαζες μαύρο τσάι ή πράσινο τσάι που περιέχουν αρκετή καφεΐνη; Μπορεί όμως να είναι κ η ιδέα σου, ψυχολογικό δηλ. Πάντως ένα πράσινο τσάι καλό κάνει...

----------


## terataki

απλα φαε πολυ υδατανθρακα πριν την προπονηση να χεις ενεργεια και ετσι θα τσιτωνεις καλυτερα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Αντωνης

> Εχω σταματησει τον καφε εδω κ περιπου 1 βδομαδα καθως κ δ χρησιμοποιω πια καποιο αλλο σκευασμα που να περιεχει καφεινη.Ολον αυτον τον καιρο αισθανομαι μια κοπωση ακομα κ μετα τον υπνο κ δεν εχω την προηγουμενη ορεξη που ειχα για gym.Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να παιρνω τις τσιτες που επαιρνα με τν καφεινη πριν τη σταματησω,φυσιολογικα κ χωρις σκευασματα?


Ναι,να ξεσυνηθισεις το κνς....αν επαιρνες μεγαλες δοσεις καφεινης,μην παρεις τιποτα για 1-2 βδομαδες και μετα πιες εναν απλο καφε π.χ εσπρεσσο.Θα τσιτωθεις για πλακα,και μαλιστα αρκετα.

----------


## the_mechanic

> Ναι,να ξεσυνηθισεις το κνς....αν επαιρνες μεγαλες δοσεις καφεινης,μην παρεις τιποτα για 1-2 βδομαδες και μετα πιες εναν απλο καφε π.χ εσπρεσσο.Θα τσιτωθεις για πλακα,και μαλιστα αρκετα.


Ακριβως για να ξεσυνηθισω το κανω γτ επαιρνα αρκετη δοση καθημερινα.Ισως ειναι κ ψυχολογικο.Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nico Cárdenas

> Εεε... Είχα μια απορία για τον καφέ και αφού υπάρχει το τοπικ, είπα να το "ξεθάψω"!
> Από καφέδες, ξέρω ότι ο νες, ο φραπέ, ο ελληνικός, ο εσπρέσο κ ο φίλτρου είναι χωρίς θερμίδες (σκέτοι εννοείται). 
> Αλλά μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί γίνεται με τον φίλτρου που έχει γεύσεις?


Έχω ακούσει πως στον ελληνικο καφέ το ίζημα αποτελείται από λίπος, 20% του κόκου του καφε είναι λιπος.

Οι γεύσεις συνήθως είναι τεχνητές (οπως και στις πρωτείνες whey), μπορεί όμως να περιέχουν λίγο ζάχαρη ή υποκατάστατα της ζαχαρης, αυτό εξαρτάται από την εταιρία. 
(αν κοιτάξεις πίσω λέει τι περιέχει)

----------


## Lexo

πως γινεται ο espresso να ειναι ο πιο δυνατος καφες και να χει λιγοτερη καφεινη απο τον καφε φιλτρου?

----------


## eri_87

> Έχω ακούσει πως στον ελληνικο καφέ το ίζημα αποτελείται από λίπος, 20% του κόκου του καφε είναι λιπος.
> 
> Οι γεύσεις συνήθως είναι τεχνητές (οπως και στις πρωτείνες whey), μπορεί όμως να περιέχουν λίγο ζάχαρη ή υποκατάστατα της ζαχαρης, αυτό εξαρτάται από την εταιρία. 
> (αν κοιτάξεις πίσω λέει τι περιέχει)


Τελικά έμαθα την απάντηση... στον Γιακομπς πχ δεν έχει θερμίδες γιατί η γεύση είναι απλό άρωμα, ενώ στην καφετέρια αν ζητήσεις γεύση βάζουν σιρόπι, οπότε έχει πολλές θερμίδες... 




> πως γινεται ο espresso να ειναι ο πιο δυνατος καφες και να χει λιγοτερη καφεινη απο τον καφε φιλτρου?


Γιατί το εσπρέσο είναι ένα "σφηνάκι" ενώ ο φίλτρου ολόκληρη κούπα... Στην ίδια ποσότητα ο φίλτρου είναι πιο ελαφρύς-λιγότερη καφεινη.

----------


## beefmeup

> πως γινεται ο espresso να ειναι ο πιο δυνατος καφες και να χει λιγοτερη καφεινη απο τον καφε φιλτρου?


χμμ...

ο εσπρεσο δεν ειναι ο πιο δυνατος καφες κ αυτο γιατι ειναι αποσταγμα..
απλα η πικρη γευση που εχει το χαρμανι του σε κανει να νομιζει οτι ειναι δυνατος..
εκτος αν τον πινεις στην ιταλια,που εκει τον κανουν μπομπα,αλλα λογο δοσολογιας.

οι πιο δυνατοι καφεδες ειναι αυτοι που πινεις αυτουσιο τον καφε(οπως διαλυεται δλδ),βλ νες/ελληνικος(που μενει στον πατο του φλυτζανιου το κατακαθι)..
κ μετα πανε οι καφεδες φιλτρου.

----------


## dionisos

έχω βρει έναν πίνακα σχετικό http://www.homeopathy.gr/homeopathy/...decafeine.html

----------


## beatshooter

Fredo capucino h εσπρεσσο?

Ποιος εχει λιγοτερες θερμιδες?

----------


## beefmeup

> Fredo capucino h εσπρεσσο?
> 
> Ποιος εχει λιγοτερες θερμιδες?


αυτος με την περισοτερη ζαχαρη κ γαλα μεσα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panosss

Νομίζω ο Espresso γιατί ο Cappuccino είναι ο Espresso με γάλα!
Εκτός αν κάνω λάθος!

----------


## beefmeup

κ οχι μονο αυτο,αλλα το γαλα που βαζουν δεν ειναι απλο γαλα,αλλα επεξεργασμενο με ζαχαρη για να δινει αυτη την κρεμωδη υφη που εχει στο τελος..

----------


## beatshooter

ΣΚετο εννοουσα ρε μπιφ!

Κ η απορια μου ηταν για το "αφρογαλα",αρα με φρεντο εσπρεσο σκετο ημαστε κομπλε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## stelios17

Δηλαδη τι ειναι προτιμοτερο πριν την προπονηση? ...
Μια 2πλη Φραπα με μπολικα παγακια , ή ενας διπλος ελληνικος ?...
Απο αποψη τσιτοματος παντα και μονο...

----------


## gym

> Δηλαδη τι ειναι προτιμοτερο πριν την προπονηση? ...
> Μια 2πλη Φραπα με μπολικα παγακια , ή ενας διπλος ελληνικος ?...
> Απο αποψη τσιτοματος παντα και μονο...


για τον φραπε αν καιδ εν πινω εχω ακουσει τα χειροτερα...πιες ελληνικο που ξερουμε οτι ειναι καλος...

----------


## terataki

> για τον φραπε αν καιδ εν πινω εχω ακουσει τα χειροτερα...πιες ελληνικο που ξερουμε οτι ειναι καλος...


οντως...ο φραπες ειναι πολυ επεξεργασμενος

----------


## Eddie

Ρε παιδια,τον ελληνικο γιατι τον λεμε ετσι???Βρεθηκε στην τουρκια νομιζω και τωρα εισαγεται απο τη βραζιλια..τι σοι ελληνικος ειναι τοτε?? :01. Unsure: 

Εκτος αν κανω καπου λαθος,ας με διορθωσει καποιος..

----------


## lila_1

> Ρε παιδια,τον ελληνικο γιατι τον λεμε ετσι???Βρεθηκε στην τουρκια νομιζω και τωρα εισαγεται απο τη βραζιλια..τι σοι ελληνικος ειναι τοτε??
> 
> Εκτος αν κανω καπου λαθος,ας με διορθωσει καποιος..


 Toύρκικος είναι ο καφές, μην κοιτάς τι λένε εδώ οι ελληνάρες...
Και τον μουσακά κάποιοι ελληνικό φαγητό το θεωρούν.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

> Ρε παιδια,τον ελληνικο γιατι τον λεμε ετσι???Βρεθηκε στην τουρκια νομιζω και τωρα εισαγεται απο τη βραζιλια..τι σοι ελληνικος ειναι τοτε??
> 
> Εκτος αν κανω καπου λαθος,ας με διορθωσει καποιος..


ο φραπες ομως ειναι ελληνικη πατεντα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nico Cárdenas

> ο φραπες ομως ειναι ελληνικη πατεντα


 Νεσκαφε φραπές φτιαχνεται αποκλιστικά και μόνο για τους Ελληνάρες.!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Nico Cárdenas

> Ρε παιδια,τον ελληνικο γιατι τον λεμε ετσι???Βρεθηκε στην τουρκια νομιζω και τωρα εισαγεται απο τη βραζιλια..τι σοι ελληνικος ειναι τοτε??
> 
> Εκτος αν κανω καπου λαθος,ας με διορθωσει καποιος..


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος eddie έχει να κάνει με την κοπή-καβούρδισμα του καφέ... αυτό το κατάλαβα όταν πήγαν να αγοράσω χύμα καφέ απο τo Ingles και όταν ήρθε η στιγμή να τον αλέσω έιχε  διαφορα κουμπιά για άλεσμα ...



Ένα απο αυτά έλλεγε Turkish coffee

----------


## sadistic

2 μερη στον κοσμο βγαζουν καφε.βραζιλια[ρομπουστα] και αραβια[αραβικα].βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλα μερη που υπαρχουν φυτειες καφε αλλα σε  μικρες ποσοτητες.γινονται διαφορες προσμιξεις και βγαινουν τα διαφορα χαρμανια.οσο για τον φραπε να σας πω οτι φτιαχνετε απο το κουκουτσι του καφε,με χημικη επεξεργασια.γι αυτο τα νευρα γινονται ...τσαταλια.και να βγω και λιγο off topic ο καφες στη βραζιλια δεν ειναι τοσο διαδεδωμενος οπως εδω.εκει δεν υπαρχουν καφετεριες .υπαρχουν ομως μπυραριες,οσο και παραξενο να μας φαινετε.ο καφες εκει ειναι τοσο δυνατος που με 1 φλυτζανι του τσαγιου εισαι μια χαρα.εγω τουλαχιστον τοσο επινα.και οι αρωματικοι καφεδες φιλτρου [τυπου koffe way]εκλειπουν.εκει πινεις ομως καφε!!!και οχι οτι σαβουρα μας πλασαρουν εδω

----------


## ihor

υπαρχει κανενας που νομιζε οτι ο φιλτρου εχει την λιγοτερη καφεινη η ειμαι μονος μου σε αυτο?

----------


## Nico Cárdenas

> 2 μερη στον κοσμο βγαζουν καφε.βραζιλια[ρομπουστα] και αραβια[αραβικα].βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλα μερη που υπαρχουν φυτειες καφε αλλα σε  μικρες ποσοτητες.γινονται διαφορες προσμιξεις και βγαινουν τα διαφορα χαρμανια.οσο για τον φραπε να σας πω οτι φτιαχνετε απο το κουκουτσι του καφε,με χημικη επεξεργασια.γι αυτο τα νευρα γινονται ...τσαταλια.και να βγω και λιγο off topic ο καφες στη βραζιλια δεν ειναι τοσο διαδεδωμενος οπως εδω.εκει δεν υπαρχουν καφετεριες .υπαρχουν ομως μπυραριες,οσο και παραξενο να μας φαινετε.ο καφες εκει ειναι τοσο δυνατος που με 1 φλυτζανι του τσαγιου εισαι μια χαρα.εγω τουλαχιστον τοσο επινα.και οι αρωματικοι καφεδες φιλτρου [τυπου koffe way]εκλειπουν.εκει πινεις ομως καφε!!!και οχι οτι σαβουρα μας πλασαρουν εδω


Σωστό αυτό που λες! :03. Thumb up:  Με ενα φλιτζάνι καφέ εισαι ΟΚ εδώ. Βέββαια στην Αμερική υπάρχουν καφετέρις όπως στην Ελλάδα αλλα έξαρτάται από το μέρος, πχ. δεν μπορει στην Dakota( σε κάτοι τέτοιες πολιτείες είναι οι μπυραρίες  :01. Razz: ) να σου έχουν κάφετέριες με διακόσμηση κτλπ Να είναι έξω και να έχεις κάθεσε με την παρέα σου και να χαζευείς τα γκομενακια που περνουν με τα μινι σορτσακια :01. Razz: 
   Σε αντίθεση άμα πάς Los Angeles, MIami, Charleston etc εκεί ναι θα δεις καφετέριες όπως στην Ελλάδα κόσμο να περπατάει και γενικά μια "χλιδάτη" ζωή... :01. Wink:

----------


## TToni Shark

Ε! τότε να πάμε :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :02. Shock:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> υπαρχει κανενας που νομιζε οτι ο φιλτρου εχει την λιγοτερη καφεινη η ειμαι μονος μου σε αυτο?


Δεν είσαι μόνος! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stelios17

> Ρε παιδια,τον ελληνικο γιατι τον λεμε ετσι???Βρεθηκε στην τουρκια νομιζω και τωρα εισαγεται απο τη βραζιλια..τι σοι ελληνικος ειναι τοτε??
> 
> Εκτος αν κανω καπου λαθος,ας με διορθωσει καποιος..


Και εδω παλιοτερα , τουρκικο τον ελεγαν , απλα μετα τα επεισοδια στην κυπρο με τους Τουρκους , τον λεγαμε ελληνικο...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_coffee


Δουλεια δεν ειχε ο διαολος , γαμ$#σε τα παιδια του..
Ακου εκει να αλλαξουμε ονομα στον καφε... :08. Turtle: 

Kαι εγω νομιζω οτι ο φιλτρου εχει την λιγοτερι καφεινη... :/

----------


## Sage

Παιδιά, όταν λέτε για τον Φραπέ(δλδ NesCafe) εννοείτε τον έτοιμο από το σουπερμάρκετ.. ε? Εγώ που πάω και παίρνω από καφεκοπτείο NesCafe χύμα..? το ίδιο είναι..?? :01. Unsure:  Ή μήπως είναι καλύτερης ποιότητας..?
(γτ με αγχώσατε..)  :01. Neutral: 

Πάντως ο χύμα έχει λίγο διαφορετική γεύση! πιο ωραία!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

> κ οχι μονο αυτο,αλλα το γαλα που βαζουν δεν ειναι απλο γαλα,αλλα επεξεργασμενο με ζαχαρη για να δινει αυτη την κρεμωδη υφη που εχει στο τελος..


Επειδή δουλεύω σε καφετέρια με ψαγμένο αφεντικό-μπαρίστα, να πω ότι (κανονικά-και πώς φτιάχνει εκεί καπουτσίνο κ φρέντο) δε βάζει ζάχαρη σε καμία περίπτωση. Για το φρέντο χτυπάει φρέσκο γάλα 1,5% κ για ζεστό πλήρες φρέσκο γάλα...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nazgoul

> Επειδή δουλεύω σε καφετέρια με ψαγμένο αφεντικό-μπαρίστα, να πω ότι (κανονικά-και πώς φτιάχνει εκεί καπουτσίνο κ φρέντο) δε βάζει ζάχαρη σε καμία περίπτωση. Για το φρέντο χτυπάει φρέσκο γάλα 1,5% κ για ζεστό πλήρες φρέσκο γάλα...



Συμφωνω. Κ εγω ετσι το εφτιαχνα. Και για το ζεστο καπουτσινακι βράσιμο πληρους γαλακτος να κανει κρεμουλα απο πανω.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Επειδή δουλεύω σε καφετέρια με ψαγμένο αφεντικό-μπαρίστα, να πω ότι (κανονικά-και πώς φτιάχνει εκεί καπουτσίνο κ φρέντο) δε βάζει ζάχαρη σε καμία περίπτωση. Για το φρέντο χτυπάει φρέσκο γάλα 1,5% κ για ζεστό πλήρες φρέσκο γάλα...


για πηγαινε τωρα μια βολτα απο τα εβερεστ κ ζητα να δεις τι γαλα βαζουν σε αυτους τους καφεδες..
οπως και στις περισοτερες καφετεριες..

ειναι ενα γαλα με ζαχαρα κ λιπαρα,σε κοκκινη επαγγελματικη συσκευασια..
το ιδιο εχουν κ στα goodys κ σε πολλα αλλα μερη..

μην με πιστεψεις που το γραφω,πεταξου μια κ δες το μονη σου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panosss

Συμφωνώ!
"Γάλα" το ονομάζουν αλλά μόνο γάλα δεν είναι!!!

----------


## jannous44

πλεον επειδη εχω συνηθησει πινω σκετο. και λεω "εναν φραπε σκετο πολυ κρυο με πολλα παγακια" αλλα π*αραξενευονται λες και περιμενουν να τους πω "εναν φραπε ριξε μια τουλουμπα μεσα και μπολικο γαλα και φερτον"*

----------


## TToni Shark

> πλεον επειδη εχω συνηθησει πινω σκετο. και λεω "εναν φραπε σκετο πολυ κρυο με πολλα παγακια" αλλα π*αραξενευονται λες και περιμενουν να τους πω "εναν φραπε ριξε μια τουλουμπα μεσα και μπολικο γαλα και φερτον"*


 :01. ROFL:  :03. Clap:  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Jumaru

Κάτι άλλο να ρωτήσω. Τι είναι πιο καλό σαν συσκευασία να βάζεις μέσα ζεστό καφέ ? Το ποτηράκι που είναι φτιαγμένο απο φελιζόλ (foam) η το άλλο απο πεπιεσμένο χαρτί πχ σαν αυτά που σου βάζουν στα starbucks? Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι δεν κάνει σε πλαστικό να βάζεις ζεστό γιατι 'βγάζει' χημικά με τη ζέστη. Αλλά απο το φελιζόλ και το χάρτινο πιό είναι προτιμότερο? Αν γνωρίζει κανένας κάτι..

----------


## TToni Shark

> Κάτι άλλο να ρωτήσω. Τι είναι πιο καλό σαν συσκευασία να βάζεις μέσα ζεστό καφέ ? Το ποτηράκι που είναι φτιαγμένο απο φελιζόλ (foam) η το άλλο απο πεπιεσμένο χαρτί πχ σαν αυτά που σου βάζουν στα starbucks? Ξέρω σίγουρα ότι δεν κάνει σε πλαστικό να βάζεις ζεστό γιατι 'βγάζει' χημικά με τη ζέστη. Αλλά απο το φελιζόλ και το χάρτινο πιό είναι προτιμότερο? Αν γνωρίζει κανένας κάτι..


Το φελιζόλ,λόγω καλύτερης χημικής σύστασης.Βέβαια είναι και πιο ακριβό!

----------


## Jumaru

> Το φελιζόλ,λόγω καλύτερης χημικής σύστασης.Βέβαια είναι και πιο ακριβό!


Καλά τζάμπα μου τα δίνει ο κολλητός μου , απλά σήμερα τον ρώτησα (επειδή μου τελειώσαν) αν έχει και χάρτινα και μου είπε "οχι αλλα το φελιζόλ είναι πιο καλό" και ειπα να ρωτήσω και εδώ. Βασικά διευκρίνησε αν το 'χτυπάω' με το μοτεράκι να μην ακουμπάω το φελιζόλ γιατι μετά δεν λεει, βγάζει υλικό και το πίνεις.

----------


## Gaspari

> πλεον επειδη εχω συνηθησει πινω σκετο. και λεω "εναν φραπε σκετο πολυ κρυο με πολλα παγακια" αλλα π*αραξενευονται λες και περιμενουν να τους πω "εναν φραπε ριξε μια τουλουμπα μεσα και μπολικο γαλα και φερτον"*


Καλά μην το κόβεις παράξενο.. Και μένα με βλέπουν κάπως όταν λεω ενα φραπέ γλυκό γλυκό γλυκό γλυκό ( καμιά 4-5 φορές) με γάλα... ΚΑΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ

----------


## Eddie

> Επειδή δουλεύω σε καφετέρια με ψαγμένο αφεντικό-μπαρίστα, να πω ότι (κανονικά-και πώς φτιάχνει εκεί καπουτσίνο κ φρέντο) δε βάζει ζάχαρη σε καμία περίπτωση. Για το φρέντο χτυπάει φρέσκο γάλα 1,5% κ για ζεστό πλήρες φρέσκο γάλα...


Το αγαπημενο μου ηταν φρεντο καπουτσινο με πληρες συμπηκνωμενο,λιγο ζαχαρη και μερικες σταγονες βοτκα.Αλλο πραμα ομως... 8)

----------


## exkaliber

> υπαρχει κανενας που νομιζε οτι ο φιλτρου εχει την λιγοτερη καφεινη η ειμαι μονος μου σε αυτο?


εγω το νομιζω ακομα

----------


## sadistic

ο καφες φιλτρου ειναι απο τους υγειες καφεδες.μαζι με τον ελληνικο :03. Thumb up: και ο φιλτρου εχει λιγοτερη καφεινη απο ελληνικο.μικρη διαφορα βεβαια

----------


## della

παιδια εγω 30 λεπτα πριν παω στην προπονησει πινω 2 κουταλιες ελληνικο καφε 3 φορες την βδομαδα για 3 βδομαδες και μια βδομαδα κενο ειναι αρκετη ποσοτητα?
παντως νομιζω οτι με βοηθαει αρκετα στο αεροβιο κομματι δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο που δεν μου αρεσει ο καφες και πινω μονο τοτε και ελεγα να τις κανω 3 κουταλιες αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι υπερβολη

----------


## exkaliber

> υπαρχει κανενας που νομιζε οτι ο φιλτρου εχει την λιγοτερη καφεινη η ειμαι μονος μου σε αυτο?


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

ισχυει αυτο που υπαινεισεται ο τυπος???

----------


## DimitrisT

> ισχυει αυτο που υπαινεισεται ο τυπος???


Ο γαλλικος που λενε;
Εχει την περισσοτερη καφεινη απ'ολους τους καφεδες γενικα νομιζω..

----------


## exkaliber

> Ο γαλλικος που λενε;
> Εχει την περισσοτερη καφεινη απ'ολους τους καφεδες γενικα *νομιζω*..


αποκλειεται,νομιζω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> αποκλειεται,νομιζω


ποιες εχει την περισσοτερη?

----------


## Tasos Green

> Ένα συνηθισμένο φλιτζάνι των πιο κάτω ροφημάτων περιέχει:
> 
> * *Καφές φίλτρου: 80 έως 115 mg καφεΐνη* (ΓΑΛΛΙΚΟΣ!)
> * Στιγμιαίος καφές: 65 mg καφεΐνη
> * Μαύρο τσάι: 40 έως 60 mg καφεΐνη
> * Κακάο: 4 mg καφεΐνη
> * Κουτάκι αναψυκτικού (τύπου κόκα-κόλα): 35 έως 60 mg καφεΐνη





> αποκλειεται,νομιζω





> ποιες εχει την περισσοτερη?


ρε συς πλακα μας κανετε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## DimitrisT

> αποκλειεται,νομιζω


Brewing

Controllable factors that influence the caffeine content of a cup of coffee include how finely ground the beans are before brewing and the method and length of brewing time.* According to the Coffee Facts website, the drip method, using finely ground beans, yields the highest amount of caffeine because the water is in contact with the grounds for the longest amount of time.* A 5-oz. cup provides 115 to 175mg of caffeine. Percolated coffee yields 80 to 135mg per 5-oz. cup. A shot of espresso provides 80 to 100mg, and instant coffee generally yields the least amount of caffeine, about 65mg per cup.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/14...#ixzz1Sv6rCjXw

Τωρα εμενα αυτο μου το 'χε πει αυτος που μου φτιαχνει τον καφε πρωι πρωι στη σχολη, με ενα search βρηκα το παραπανω..
Ενταξει δε θα κανω και αναλυση τωρα στους καφεδες, αλλα οντως γραφει οτι ο φιλτρου εχει την περισσοτερη καφεινη..

----------


## sofos

> ρε συς πλακα μας κανετε?


στιγμιαιος ειναι η φραπα κοινως? :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

> στιγμιαιος ειναι η φραπα κοινως?


ξερω γω μαλλον, πρωτη φορα το ακους? αντι να καθεστε να βλεπετε το θεμα απο την αρχη καθεστε και πιάνεστε απο το τελευτεο ποστ και αναλύετε αυτα που εχουν ηδη υποθει... παλικαρια ειστε..

----------


## exkaliber

τασο,αυτο για την καφεινη του καφε φιλτρου δεν σθζητηθκε,μονο αναφερθηκε
α τυχον υπαρχει στην πρωτη δευτερη σελιδα θα νιωσω πολυ ασχημα







> Τωρα εμενα αυτο μου το 'χε πει αυτος που μου φτιαχνει τον καφε πρωι πρωι στη σχολη, με ενα search βρηκα το παραπανω..
> Ενταξει δε θα κανω και αναλυση τωρα στους καφεδες, αλλα οντως γραφει οτι ο φιλτρου εχει την περισσοτερη καφεινη..


εγω δεν το χω ψαξει,απλα λογικα μου φαινεται αδυνατο νε εχει περισσοτερη καφεινη
τι διαλο,το φιλτρο δεν κανει τπτ?
θα μας πει καποιος που ξερει






> στιγμιαιος ειναι η φραπα κοινως?


ρε,σιγορα εισαι απ την σερρες εσυ? :01. Razz: 
στιγμιαιος ειναι αυτος που γινεται χωρις βρασιμο,που θελει μονο νερο

----------


## Tasos Green

> τασο,αυτο για την καφεινη του καφε φιλτρου δεν σθζητηθκε,μονο αναφερθηκε
> α τυχον υπαρχει στην πρωτη δευτερη σελιδα θα νιωσω πολυ ασχημα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εγω δεν το χω ψαξει,απλα λογικα μου φαινεται αδυνατο νε εχει περισσοτερη καφεινη
> ...


κοιτα λιγο την πρωτη σελιδα το ποστ του slaine... ηδη το ποσταρα και σε παραθεση πιο πανω αλλα..

----------


## sadistic

ναι μεν ο καφες φιλτρου εχει την περισσοτερη καφεινη αλλα ειναι και απο τους υγειηνοτερους καφεδες.ο χειροτερος βεβαια ειναι ο φραπε που φτιαχνετε ...απο το κουκουτσι του καφε με χημικη επεξεργασια παρακαλω!γι αυτο η μιση ελλαδα τρεμει και εχει στομαχικες διαταραχες..και η αλλη μιση τα νευρα τους βαρανε κοφτες... :01. Razz: .εντελη οτι καφες που  το κατακαθι δεν το πινεις ειναι πολυ καλυτερος απο αλλους.

----------


## magavaTOUT

ερωτηση
εχει αναρωτηθει κανεις ποτε, γιατι αν αφησεις τον φραπε για κανα διωρο, το καλαμακι κολλαει στον αφρο? με μια παρεα τις προαλλες καποιος πεταξε οτι περιεχει ιχνη σιλικονης(?!) Εχει ακουσει κανεις τπτ ή περι λιακοπουλιας προκειται?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ερωτηση
> εχει αναρωτηθει κανεις ποτε, γιατι αν αφησεις τον φραπε για κανα διωρο, το καλαμακι κολλαει στον αφρο? με μια παρεα τις προαλλες καποιος πεταξε οτι περιεχει ιχνη σιλικονης(?!) Εχει ακουσει κανεις τπτ ή περι λιακοπουλιας προκειται?


Εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι περιέχει σαπούνι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gspyropo

μετα απο ποση ωρα μπορουμε να πιουμε καφε μετα απο γευμα?

----------


## Spyrous

11880
EDIT μετα απο 1.5ωρα ρε φιλε

----------


## Giannistzn

> 11880
> EDIT μετα απο 1.5ωρα ρε φιλε


Γιατι μετα απο 1,5 ωρα συγκεκριμενα?

----------


## Skotino fistiki

Αλήθεια...τελικά όμως ποιός είναι ο ποιό υγιεινός καφές? λιγότερο επεξεργασμένος? 

οι καφέδες φίλτρου έχουν αρρώματα, οι φραπέδες ...αστα, ο ελληνικός έχει (είδα πριν) λίπος, Εκτός απο τσάι τι να πίνω ?

----------


## sadistic

> Αλήθεια...τελικά όμως ποιός είναι ο ποιό υγιεινός καφές? λιγότερο επεξεργασμένος? 
> 
> οι καφέδες φίλτρου έχουν αρρώματα, οι φραπέδες ...αστα, ο ελληνικός έχει (είδα πριν) λίπος, Εκτός απο τσάι τι να πίνω ?


ο φιλτρου θεωρειτε απο τους υγειες καφεδες.απλα δεν πρεπει να το παρακανουμε.

----------


## Skotino fistiki

> ο φιλτρου θεωρειτε απο τους υγειες καφεδες.απλα δεν πρεπει να το παρακανουμε.


Προσωπικά μ'αρέσει απίστευτα ο καφές! 
Τα αρώματα του καφε φίλτρου δεν είναι κακά όμως ?

----------


## sadistic

εγω προσωπικα δεν παιρνω φιλτρου με γευσεις.προτειμω την ...ουδετερη γευση.εαν δοκιμασεις καφε φιλτρου απο βραζιλια[ενχωρια παραγωγη] θα παθεις σοκ!ειναι τοσο δυνατος και με στρειτ γευση που αν πινεις πριν προπονα εχεις το καλυτερο ροφημα δυναμης... :01. Mr. Green: τι τριμπουλους και πρασινα αλογα...τιποτα δεν συγκρινετε με δαυτον.. :03. Thumb up: εδω οι φιλτρου ειναι φλωρικοι... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Skotino fistiki

> εγω προσωπικα δεν παιρνω φιλτρου με γευσεις.προτειμω την ...ουδετερη γευση.εαν δοκιμασεις καφε φιλτρου απο βραζιλια[ενχωρια παραγωγη] θα παθεις σοκ!ειναι τοσο δυνατος και με στρειτ γευση που αν πινεις πριν προπονα εχεις το καλυτερο ροφημα δυναμης...τι τριμπουλους και πρασινα αλογα...τιποτα δεν συγκρινετε με δαυτον..εδω οι φιλτρου ειναι φλωρικοι...


Σωστότατος!!!! θα το δοκιμάσω λοιπόν!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tolis93

αφου ρ παιδες ο φιλτρου ειναι ο δυνατοτερος.αλλα στην ελλαδα ειναι ο πιο ελαφρυς.οι φιλτρου π εχουμε εδω θελουν 20 φλυτζανια για να νιωσουμε :01. Razz:

----------


## Tasos Green

> αφου ρ παιδες ο φιλτρου ειναι ο δυνατοτερος.αλλα στην ελλαδα ειναι ο πιο ελαφρυς.οι φιλτρου π εχουμε εδω θελουν 20 φλυτζανια για να νιωσουμε


το ποσο ελαφρυς η βαρης ειναι ο φιλτου εξαρτατε απο την δοση του καφε που θα βαλεις τι θα πει στην ελλαδα ειναι ελαφρύς? και την αγγλια να πας ο ιδιος ειναι.... εγω εχω αρρώστια με τον Jacobs τον κλασικο και παντα των κανω τουμπανο.

----------


## tolis93

> το ποσο ελαφρυς η βαρης ειναι ο φιλτου εξαρτατε απο την δοση του καφε που θα βαλεις τι θα πει στην ελλαδα ειναι ελαφρύς? και την αγγλια να πας ο ιδιος ειναι.... εγω εχω αρρώστια με τον Jacobs τον κλασικο και παντα των κανω τουμπανο.


ε μιλαω για τις ποσοτητες π αναφερονται στη συσκευασια.εμενα ο αγαπημενος μ ειναι αλλα αν δν βαλεις πραμα μεσα γινεται πουπουλο

----------


## Tasos Green

> ε μιλαω για τις ποσοτητες π αναφερονται στη συσκευασια.εμενα ο αγαπημενος μ ειναι αλλα αν δν βαλεις πραμα μεσα γινεται πουπουλο


ρε συ με δυο κουταλια της σουπας γινετε πύραυλος.. εσυ ποσο βαζεις? με κουταλακι του γλυκου?

----------


## Giannistzn

Λουμιδης κουπατος. 2 κανονικες προς μεγαλες κουταλιες στο μπρικι, και εχει και τρομερο αρωμα και απο γευση ακομα και σκετος μου αρεσει. Βεβαια, γουστα ειναι αυτα.

----------


## tolis93

> ρε συ με δυο κουταλια της σουπας γινετε πύραυλος.. εσυ ποσο βαζεις? με κουταλακι του γλυκου?


ανα 3 φλυτζανια 1 κουταλια σουπας.οσο γραφει

----------


## Tasos Green

> ανα 3 φλυτζανια 1 κουταλια σουπας.οσο γραφει


ε εσυ βαλε παραπανω... αυτο σου λεω αμα τον θεωρεις ελαφρυ βαλε παραπανω (σε δεσμευει η συσκευασια να βαλεις μια?).... και στο νες μια κουταλια του γλυκού λεει αλα 2 κουταλιες βαζουν οι περισοτεροι στον φραπε.




> Λουμιδης κουπατος. 2 κανονικες προς μεγαλες κουταλιες στο μπρικι, και εχει και τρομερο αρωμα και απο γευση ακομα και σκετος μου αρεσει. Βεβαια, γουστα ειναι αυτα.


και μενα μου αρεσει τον χειμωνα τον τιμαω που κ που... μονο με τον νες/φραπε εχω προβλημα μια ρουφιξια και ειμαι του θανατα.. καθαρτικο.

----------


## kostas_med13

> Λουμιδης κουπατος. 2 κανονικες προς μεγαλες κουταλιες στο μπρικι, και εχει και τρομερο αρωμα και απο γευση ακομα και σκετος μου αρεσει. Βεβαια, γουστα ειναι αυτα.


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Λουμιδης κουπατος. 2 κανονικες προς μεγαλες κουταλιες στο μπρικι, και εχει και τρομερο αρωμα και απο γευση ακομα και σκετος μου αρεσει. Βεβαια, γουστα ειναι αυτα.



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Εεεεετσι! Μερακλίδικος!

----------


## Giannistzn

Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο τοπικ, αν και ειναι χρησιμη πληροφορια (αν ειναι αληθης). Εστειλα μειλ για να ρωτησω περιεκτικοτητες καφεΐνης σε nescafe και ελληνικο (που πιστευω πινουν αρκετοι, για γαλλικο δεν πηρα καποια πληροφορια). Παραθετω παρακατω το μειλ οπως μου ηρθε σαν απαντηση. Η ερωτηση μου ηταν η περιεκτικοτητα των προΐοντων σε καφεΐνη (γιατι και καλα εκανα καποια εργασια  :01. Mr. Green: )




> Η ποσότητα της καφεΐνης που περιέχεται στους στιγμιαίους καφέδες μας κυμαίνεται στο 4% ενώ για τον Decaf στο 0,2%. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε 1 κουταλιά καφέ 2γραμμαρίων περιέχονται περίπου 80mg καφεΐνης ενώ στον Decaf μόλις 4mg.
> Για τον ελληνικό καφέ, η περιεκτικότητα της πρώτης ύλης σε καφεΐνη είναι σχεδόν ίδια αλλά στο τελικό καταναλώσιμο προϊόν περιέχεται μικρότερη ποσότητα διότι ένα μέρος της παραμένει στο κατακάθι. Για παράδειγμα 1 φλιτζάνι καφέ Λουμίδη περιέχει περίπου 40mg καφεΐνης.
> Όσον αφορά τους καφέδες Nescafe Dolce Gusto (espresso) κατά μέσο όρο η περιεκτικότητα των τελικών ροφημάτων σε καφεΐνη είναι περίπου 70mg

----------


## sifounas1

ωραιο αρθρο ......μπραβο για τις πληροφοριες που βρηκατε

----------


## peri_ole13

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...

Θέλω να εκμυστηρευτώ κάτι...
Μιας και κανείς στη δουλειά μου δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει μια απάντηση της προκοπής, θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο πρόβλημα έιναι που πίνω καφέ. 
Όχι τις ποσότητες "δείγματα" από τα Everest κλπ.

δεν κάνω πλάκα... βάζω 4 καφέ και τουλάχιστον 5-6 ζάχαρη...  :01. Unsure: 
αλλά αυτό το πίνω καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας...
στη συνημμένη φωτογραφία είναι η... κανάτα  :01. Razz: 
Το σέικερ στα αριστερά είναι 600ml.



Η διατροφή μου είναι σχετικά προσεγμένη στους υδατάνθρακες κλπ. αλλά στον καφέ έχω ένα θέμα...

Τι λέτε; Την παλεύω?!?! 

να σημειώσω πως δεν έχω καθόλου νεύρα ούτε εκνευρίζομαι εύκολα... :08. Toast:

----------


## Fataoulas

κΑποτες επαιρνα ενα πλαστικο μπουκαλι νερου 1.5 λιτρου, το εκοβα πανω πανω, πεταγα καμια 10ρια κουταλιες καφε, καμια 20ρια ζαχαρη και τον επινα μεχρι τις 12 το μεσημερι. Μετα, ισως χτυπαγα και εναν ανθρωπινο (σε νορμαλ ποτηρι, 2 κ καφε, 4 ζαχαρη)

οποτε για αυτο που ρωτας, μια χαρα ποσοτητα πινεις  :01. Razz: 

Τα τελευταια 2 χρονια τους εχω ελλατωσει, δε πινω πανω απο 2 καφεδες τη μερα και ενα μηνα που παιρνω το πρωι 200mg κφεινης, δε μου κανει αισθηση να πιω καφε. Πινω εναν και με το ζορι

----------


## daddids

Γειά σου φίλε μου, 

Το πόσο κακό κάνεις στον εαυτό σου εξαρτάται από το σύνολο των διατροφικών σου macros.

Το μεγάλο λάθος σου είναι η μεγάλη ποσότητα ζάχαρης που προσθέτεις στον καφέ σου. Από την άλλη βέβαια, αν δεν καταναλώνεις καθόλου ζάχαρη στο υπόλοιπο της ημέρας ( μπισκότα, αναψυκτικά, διάφορες χαζομάρες ) τότε δέν είναι και ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο πρόβλημα ( απο την στιγμή που πίνεις 1 και μόνο 1 τέτοιο καφέ !! ).

Από άποψη καφεϊνης είσαι οκ. Εγώ συνήθως πίνω 2 freddo espresso καί 1 γαλλικό σε καθημερινή βάση. Σκέτους και ο τελευταίος είναι πριν τις 6 το απόγευμα.

Προσπάθησε να ελλατώσεις/κόψεις εντελώς την ζάχαρη. Και καλό στην υγεία σου και το σώμα σου θα κάνεις, καί θα αρχίσεις να καταλαβαίνεις την πραγματική αξία/γεύση του καφέ  :01. Smile:

----------


## AU77

Πέραν από ότι ειπωθηκε πιο πάνω δόκίμασε σταδιακά να μειώσεις τη ζάχαρη.
Και εγώ παλαιότερα έβαζα 3 κουτ. ζάχαρη με 1 καφέ. Τώρα πίνω 1 ζάχαρη και 1 καφέ

----------


## peri_ole13

> Πέραν από ότι ειπωθηκε πιο πάνω δόκίμασε σταδιακά να μειώσεις τη ζάχαρη.
> Και εγώ παλαιότερα έβαζα 3 κουτ. ζάχαρη με 1 καφέ. Τώρα πίνω 1 ζάχαρη και 1 καφέ


η ποσότητα μετράει αδερφε  :01. Smile Wide: 
1 κουταλιά (της σούπας) στο βάζο, ίσως και να φτάσει.  :03. Thumb up: 

αλλιώς δεν με βλέπω να το πίνω το νεροζούμι. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Darth

καφες με ελαχιστη ζαχαρη οκ αλλα καφες τελειως σκετος δεν πινετε με τιποτε απορο πως αντεχουν μερικοι

----------


## peri_ole13

> καφες με ελαχιστη ζαχαρη οκ αλλα καφες τελειως σκετος δεν πινετε με τιποτε απορο πως αντεχουν μερικοι


και είχα μια σειρά, απάλευτος θεσσαλονικιός,

"καλησπέρα σας. καφέ με νερό παρακαλώ".

Και του φέρνει ένα ποτήρι με καφέ και ένα κουτάλι.
Ούτε να του το χτυπήσουν, ούτε τίποτα...
Ακόμα θυμάμαι την ανατριχίλα... αηδία...

Ενώ μια πρώην, ζήτησε 5 καφέ (!) σκέτο. 
Oλοι οι υπάλληλοι της καφετέριας, την κοιτάγανε λες και βλέπανε εξωγήινο...

----------


## peri_ole13

Απ' ότι ξέρω, ο γνωστός καφές nescafe είναι η χαμηλότερη ποιότητα απ' όλες...

Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ποικιλία που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά και να έχει ίδια γεύση με καλύτερης ποιότητας κόκους καφέ;

----------


## beefmeup

ο νες εχει διαφορα στα χαρμανια του απο χωρα σε χωρα..ο αμερικανικος δεν εχει σχεση με τον ελληνικο.
απο ελλαδα δοκιμασε τον gold της nescafe..ειναι ακριβοτερος αλλα δεν εχει σχεση με το φαρμακι που βγαζει ο κλασσικος.
ζεστος κυριως αν κ κρυο τον κανω μια χαρα φραπε..κ ετσι μου αρεσει περισοτερο η γευση του απο τον αλλο.
απο αμερικη υπαρχουν διαφορα να δοκιμασεις ,αν παρεις ποτε ,που δεν ερχονται ελλαδα.

----------


## Darth

> και είχα μια σειρά, απάλευτος θεσσαλονικιός,
> 
> "καλησπέρα σας. καφέ με νερό παρακαλώ".
> 
> Και του φέρνει ένα ποτήρι με καφέ και ένα κουτάλι.
> Ούτε να του το χτυπήσουν, ούτε τίποτα...
> Ακόμα θυμάμαι την ανατριχίλα... αηδία...
> 
> Ενώ μια πρώην, ζήτησε 5 καφέ (!) σκέτο. 
> Oλοι οι υπάλληλοι της καφετέριας, την κοιτάγανε λες και βλέπανε εξωγήινο...


εγω μια φορα ειχα παρει εναν σκετο σε μια καφετερεια και μου ερχοταν να ξερασω

----------


## Mystical

Χεχε μερακληδες και στον καφε βλεπω αρκετοι!
Εγω γενικα δεν εχω τετοια θεματα παντως. Οταν προκεται για ζεστο καφε που πινω παντα γαλλικο (1 -2 κουπες σαν σφηνακια) ή αν ειναι ενα ΝΕΣ δεν βαζω καθολου ζαχαρη.Αλλα βεβαια λιγο γαλα και παιρνει ωραια γευση.
Στους κρυους καφεδες οπως freddo capuccino ,espresso κτλ ζηταω ελαχιστα καφε ζαχαρη αν και λεγεται οτι καφε ζαχαρη και ασπρη δεν εχουν διαφορα...

----------


## Mikekan

Και με ζαχαρινη σούπερ ειναι ο καφές.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Οποιος τον πινει γλυκό ας δοκιμάσει να τον χτυπήσει(τον ζεστό καλύτερα) με λιγο ζαχαρούχο γάλα αντι για ζάχαρη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## morbit_killer

ΔΡΙΤΑΣ  η κορυφαία γευση σε φραπέ και ΝΕς!!!! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## chris corfu

Ο νεσκαφέ είτε φραπέ, έχει υπακτικη δράση γιατί ειναι στιγμιαίο ρόφημα στην πραγματικότητα και όχι καφές..( υπακτικη δράση για όποιον δε γνωρίζει ειναι το να σε στείλει τουαλέτα) επίσης η ποιότητα του καφέ παει με τη σειρά: 
1) ο καφές βρασης, καβουρδισματος όπως λέμε ελληνικός η τουρκικός ή οπως θελεται τον λέτε, 
2)οι καφέδες απόσταξης οπως λέμε fredo espresso ή espresso(το αν θα βάλεις γάλα ή ζάχαρη ειναι αυτό που ρυθμίζει τις θερμίδες)
3)ο καφές φίλτρου.
4) ειναι η κατηγορία που δεν θα έπρεπε να το έχουμε ορίσει ως καφέ οπως προανέφερα και ειναι ο νεσκαφέ/φραπέ που έχει χημεικη σύνθεση.
 Οι πρώτες τρεις κατηγορίες ειναι όλες καλές και απλά επιλέγει κανεις οποία νομίζει ότι του αρέσει περισσότερο.
 Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι το γάλα στους καφέδες δημιουργεί  μια αντίδραση η οποία ειναι κάποιου είδους μούχλα για το στομάχι αλλά εάν δεν έχουμε κάποια ευαισθησία αυτό δεν μας επηρεάζει.

----------


## sailim

Απο θέμα χοληστερόλης και λιπιδίων αίματος, οι καλύτεροι καφέδες ειναι αυτοι που φιλτράρονται, δηλ, espresso και γαλλικός

----------

